# Clothing?



## BabiieKakesxOx

so ive seen alot of hats and clothing for ferrets and i was wondering if anyone has ever seen any of these things for hedgies or a creature the size of a hedgie like maybe a small guinea pig? Id love to dress my hedgie up as a bunny for easter but im challanged in the sewing and knitting department.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Only time I usually see costumes is around Halloween and maybe an Easter or Santa hat or something and they all seem to be homemade. Most hedgies don't like them or won't cooperate. If you really would like some bunny ears one technique I can think of with no sewing would be cutting from felt and then using fabric glue to put it together


----------



## leopardhedgehog

The only clothing I know of that hedgies actually like are hedgie "hats" made by nikki of quills 'n things and they won't look like a bunny costume. You could see about getting one made in bunny themed fabric though


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

The main concern for dressing up a hedgehog is that the clothing would restrict movement, so much to a point that they would not be able to roll up into a ball. If they attempted to do it (which they most likely will), they would hurt themselves badly.

I've only seen one picture of a hedgie that was "dressed up" and it was wearing bunny ears (a head band sort of thing).

I believe someone on the forum a long time ago posted a photo (I don't know who it was, so I can't credit the person).

Here's a pic










It's absolutely adorable ^_^ But I can't imagine it staying on for long >_>;


----------



## BabiieKakesxOx

That is seriously the cutest thing ive ever seen! Id pay to find the person who made those and buy a set, prob wouldnt wear it but 1 photo would make me happy :mrgreen:


----------



## KamoLover

i found this picture online and just had to share. it looks ike more of a cape sort of thing. but it is adorable!
here's where i found it
http://www.utilityfog.info/blog/dogs


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

KamoLover said:


> i found this picture online and just had to share. it looks ike more of a cape sort of thing. but it is adorable!
> here's where i found it
> http://www.utilityfog.info/blog/dogs


That's hyterical..!! and very creative too. Here is a link for someone that makes REALLY well made clothes for guinea pigs. I don't think it would work for hedgehogs, but for guinea pigs they are comical http://cuddlycavies.homestead.com/clothes.html


----------



## KamoLover

there's bunny ears and a little easter egg hat on there too!
http://cuddlycavies.homestead.com/Hats.html


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

KamoLover said:


> there's bunny ears and a little easter egg hat on there too!
> http://cuddlycavies.homestead.com/Hats.html


yes, very cute, she's really creative.


----------



## pammie

when we had the last show in the uk we had a fancy dress section. there wasnt a lot of entries but a few good ones.
tiggy's entry (the winner)









cant rmemember who this was but they made little puppets 









this one was a dr









and swan lake









and harry potter









none of these are mine these are all members of the uk site, sorry the pictures are not brilliant but you get the idea


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Haha. those outfits are all adorable. But I really think Sonic may kill me if I tried to do that.


----------



## BabiieKakesxOx

Haha agreed, Bandit and Sonic would hate me but there just so cute. The vampire hog is so cute!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

yes I don't a hedgehog would be to imppressed with clothes or even tolerate them


----------



## Through the Flutter

Etsy is the place found a bunch for thumbelina that I'm loading my cart


----------



## nikki

This thread is three years old.


----------



## cook75

Like food and shelter, the cloth is one of the basic needs. We need to wear clothes in order to protect ourselves from heat, cold, wind, dust, insects and so on. Also, Intrepid Sourcing is the best garment factory and this is established production lines for electronics, garments, and plastics at our own facilities.


----------

